# So What Were Your Sleep Test Results?



## Risible (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I had my sleep test a few weeks ago, and got the results today. Positive for obstructive sleep apnea. Not that I'm surprised - I understand that I snore like runaway freight train.

I had 84 events/hour and an O2 saturation of 83%. I'm just curious what how those numbers stack up against others here, as I know there are a few of you using a CPAP/Bi-PAP (I've read some/most of the other threads on OSA and CPAPs, and I appreciate that you-all took the time to share).

So, I reckon it's a full-face mask for me. Mouth breather here.

Jeez. Do they come in pink? Or, like, pretty? I guess a sexy version is just not gonna happen, right?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't know my exact stats but my Oxygen saturation dipped below 80% so they put oxygen on me. My C-PAP is set to 12. That's all I know. You will love being able to get a restful nights sleep!!


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 30, 2008)

My BiPAP is set at 20/14...the 20 being what 8 years ago was considered the maximum.

The only number I remember from my test 11 years ago was that they said the longest I went without an "incident" was 113 seconds. At that time it was bad enough that they cut short what was supposed to be an 8 hour test, and put me on a CPAP in the middle of the night <shrug>.

I was/am a mouth breather to. For about the first 5 years or so, I used a chin strap along with nasal pillows...now just the nasal pillows. I have a near nonexistent bridge of my nose, back in the day making any kind of mask that had to seal over/around the nose unworkable. But they did not have the full face masks back then.


----------



## Risible (Jan 30, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I don't know my exact stats but my Oxygen saturation dipped below 80% so they put oxygen on me. My C-PAP is set to 12. That's all I know. You will love being able to get a restful nights sleep!!



Yep, I'm looking forward to that. I couldn't believe that my sleep is that disturbed - I mean, I know I wake up to roll over and so forth, but apparently my sleep efficiency is 74%. Now, I don't know exactly what that means, but if 100% is the goal, then I'm not doing too well...



Zandoz said:


> My BiPAP is set at 20/14...the 20 being what 8 years ago was considered the maximum.
> 
> The only number I remember from my test 11 years ago was that they said the longest I went without an "incident" was 113 seconds. At that time it was bad enough that they cut short what was supposed to be an 8 hour test, and put me on a CPAP in the middle of the night <shrug>.
> 
> I was/am a mouth breather to. For about the first 5 years or so, I used a chin strap along with nasal pillows...now just the nasal pillows. I have a near nonexistent bridge of my nose, back in the day making any kind of mask that had to seal over/around the nose unworkable. But they did not have the full face masks back then.



They woke me up, too, midway through the test to put on a nose mask. It felt weird, but then again, I was fully wired up and that felt even weirder, what with sensors glued to my face, head, chest and legs. So, the nose mask was just another inconvenience. But I was able to get back to sleep with it on and remained asleep until they woke me in the morning at 6-ish. At least, that's how I remember it.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 30, 2008)

I just so happen to have my papers from my sleep study on my desk at the moment, what a coincidence!
I've been using a CPAP for about 2 years and I use the nasal mask with a chin strap. The mask is the best of the 3 I've tried (nasal, full face and pillows) but the chin strap still lets me open my mouth, although it is a help.
My CPAP is set at 8 I believe.

I'll just throw out some random stuff from my report, not sure what it all means. 

*From the first sleep study:*
My tonsils and adenoids are present and 60% occlusive.
I have Stage III soft palate.
I had moderate snoring.

The total respiratory disturbance index is 34.4 and the REM related respiratory disturbance index is 54.
The total arousal index is 20.1, primarily related to obstructive hypopneas.
The mean heart rate is 64.
The mean oxygen saturation value is 93.8% and the lowest oxygen saturation value is 80%.

Conclusion: I had obstructive sleep apnea with frequent arousals  and oxygen desaturations. 

One suggestion they gave me to improve my situation - weight loss and gastric bypass.

*The second sleep study with the CPAP machine:*
Sleep efficiency was 89%.
All sleep stages were obtained with normal distribution.
The total respiratory disturbance index was 0.3
The total arousal index was 3.4
The mean heart rate was 59.
The mean oxygen saturation value is 96.2%

Don't know if this helps, but it might help to know you're not alone in this CPAP thing.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 30, 2008)

Risible said:


> They woke me up, too, midway through the test to put on a nose mask. It felt weird, but then again, I was fully wired up and that felt even weirder, what with sensors glued to my face, head, chest and legs. So, the nose mask was just another inconvenience. But I was able to get back to sleep with it on and remained asleep until they woke me in the morning at 6-ish. At least, that's how I remember it.



Yup...that all sounds familiar. I went in so bad off that I could not drive the 5-10 minute trip to work without nodding off. After the partial night with the CPAP, I was able to drive the hour plus trip home with no problems.

For my second sleep test 3 years later, the whole wires and sensors thing was no biggie any more. I guess sleeping tethered by a hose makes being tethered by puny wires just a minor annoyance.


----------



## Risible (Jan 30, 2008)

Zan, why would they need to test you again?

I've gotten so bad that at times, pretty often really, I dream that I'm suffocating, or holding my breath for some reason or other, or in some way or another I'm running out of air. I'm guessing that these dreams are worked around an actual non-breathing event. The night before my sleep test I'd had a particularly vivid such dream, and it scared me. I'm glad that I qualified for the machine.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 30, 2008)

I had my sleep study done the same time Sandie did. My apnea was worse, because my CPAP is set to 16, where Sandie's is set to 12.

The CPAPs we got through our insurance (Aetna) are REMaster M Series by Respironics. It has a heated humidifier built-in, so my throat doesn't get dried out.





Sandie and I had two sleep studies done - the first to determine whether we had sleep apnea, and the second using a CPAP to see what the difference was. I had to go back for a third sleep study a week after the second one, because they did not get enough data on me.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 30, 2008)

Ris - I used to have reams like that all the time. I would dream something heavy was on me - or I was being suffocated etc. I also would wake up gasping for air with my head and my heart pounding (pretty scary stuff) I have not had anything like that since getting my CPAP. When I first started using it I would take it off while I was asleep. LOL That stopped too after a while. 




Risible said:


> Zan, why would they need to test you again?
> 
> I've gotten so bad that at times, pretty often really, I dream that I'm suffocating, or holding my breath for some reason or other, or in some way or another I'm running out of air. I'm guessing that these dreams are worked around an actual non-breathing event. The night before my sleep test I'd had a particularly vivid such dream, and it scared me. I'm glad that I qualified for the machine.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I had my sleep study done the same time Sandie did. My apnea was worse, because my CPAP is set to 16, where Sandie's is set to 12.
> 
> The CPAPs we got through our insurance (Aetna) are REMaster M Series by Respironics. It has a heated humidifier built-in, so my throat doesn't get dried out.
> 
> ...



Is it possible to have CPAP envy? Because I sure do! Oooh, a humidifier built in AND it's heated?! I want one! Although I am forever grateful to even have insurance that got me a machine in the first place they do not cover a heated humidifier (which I think would benefit me greatly) never mind a built in one. I have a 'cold' humidifier that you attach as an add on. Basically, it's running the CPAP air through a bowl with water in it. Don't know if it even makes a difference.


----------



## Friday (Jan 31, 2008)

I think most of them come with a heated humidifer these days. Or in the husbands case, the hose itself is heat so the humidified air is by the time he breathes it. When are you due for a replacement machine?

D was averageing 58 incidents an hour and is set at 11 although I don't remember what his sats were.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 31, 2008)

I think I only get a new machine every 5 years, and since I've only had mine for 2, it's going to be awhile.


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 31, 2008)

I had 90 incidences, my ox rate was 83%, mine is set on 14. However, I've been waking up snoring or coughing so I think it needs to be set higher. I also have an auto pap, but it didn't go high enough either and I would wake up gasping for air. Looks like I need to go take care of business.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 31, 2008)

Risible said:


> Zan, why would they need to test you again?
> 
> I've gotten so bad that at times, pretty often really, I dream that I'm suffocating, or holding my breath for some reason or other, or in some way or another I'm running out of air. I'm guessing that these dreams are worked around an actual non-breathing event. The night before my sleep test I'd had a particularly vivid such dream, and it scared me. I'm glad that I qualified for the machine.



It's the Mutual Back Scratching Society that is our health and health insurance system. You need a prescription to get a CPAP or BiPAP from a reputable source...and you have to get to a sleep clinic to get the prescription, which they won't do and the insurance companies will not pay for, without a new study...and you don't even get to the sleep clinic without a referral by a regular doctor...who won't do that without an office visit.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 31, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Is it possible to have CPAP envy? Because I sure do! Oooh, a humidifier built in AND it's heated?! I want one! Although I am forever grateful to even have insurance that got me a machine in the first place they do not cover a heated humidifier (which I think would benefit me greatly) never mind a built in one. I have a 'cold' humidifier that you attach as an add on. Basically, it's running the CPAP air through a bowl with water in it. Don't know if it even makes a difference.



A bit of machine envy here to. Mine is an 8 year old BiPAP, the size of a 4 slice toaster, that easily makes twice the noise that our window AC unit makes. The humidifiers definitely make a difference. Mine is an unheated add-on also. I can tell the difference when it runs dry, or even when it's low on water...and it seems more effective when I fill it a little past the recommended level.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 31, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I think I only get a new machine every 5 years, and since I've only had mine for 2, it's going to be awhile.



We've been through 6 insurances in the 11 or so years that I've had machines....none would replace a machine on a schedule...all required proof of need. All required the rent-to-own charade for a year before they would "pay for it". I put that in quotes, because at the end of the year of rent-to-own, the machine is 75-80% paid for by the rent payments, based on the "street price" of the machines. Also, I've never had an insurance pay for supplies...replacement headgear, hoses, filters, etc. Finding cpap.com was a HUGE help in covering those expenses.

As of about 3 months ago, we are on our 7th insurance...though we've not checked on their policies, I hope for the best, but expect the worst.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 31, 2008)

I work with a man who just got his CPAP and has been using it for 2 weeks...how long does it take before you reeeeally start feeling rested and a difference in your overall health? I am sure it varies from person to person but I was just curious....


----------



## Risible (Jan 31, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I work with a man who just got his CPAP and has been using it for 2 weeks...how long does it take before you reeeeally start feeling rested and a difference in your overall health? I am sure it varies from person to person but I was just curious....



There are several very good threads on OSA here on Dims; trying searching for CPAP or Bi-PAP. A lot of members have shared their sleep apnea experiences in these threads.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 31, 2008)

I feel so thankful to the sleep clinic where Burtimus got his machine. The other night it stopped working (naturally, at 10 pm) and I took it in the next morning. They gave me a replacement (identical to the one he had), sent his old one back, and replaced all his other pieces' parts because it had been awhile.

Last night we had blessed sleep. 

I was surprised that just a year out his went belly up, but it's nice to know that we have such good customer service that he didn't have to go without one more than one night.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 1, 2008)

At my first sleep study, I was given oxygen and a CPAP machine. I know I had oxygen stats that got below 84. 
I'm not sure of any other specifics as it's been almost 3 years since I had it done. 

A few months ago, I had another one done and was told I did not need the oxygen or machine anymore. (which was fine by me as I hadn't used them for a few months before that)

Although, when I did need the oxygen and machine I was VERY grateful to have it.


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 1, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> I feel so thankful to the sleep clinic where Burtimus got his machine. The other night it stopped working (naturally, at 10 pm) and I took it in the next morning. They gave me a replacement (identical to the one he had), sent his old one back, and replaced all his other pieces' parts because it had been awhile.
> 
> Last night we had blessed sleep.
> 
> I was surprised that just a year out his went belly up, but it's nice to know that we have such good customer service that he didn't have to go without one more than one night.



That is excellent. I've had just the opposite experience. My supplier was a large regional if not national company. From day one for any support or even supplies before I found better sources, it was days if not weeks of passing the buck on which regional office was responsible for my account. The sleep center worked from one branch office, the local doctor & hospital from another, and now that we've moved, living near a 3rd branch office.


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 1, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I work with a man who just got his CPAP and has been using it for 2 weeks...how long does it take before you reeeeally start feeling rested and a difference in your overall health? I am sure it varies from person to person but I was just curious....



That will vary widely, depending on among other things how bad he was before hand, how well is equipment is adjusted and fit to him, and how much he actually uses his equipment. My brother in law got his CPAP 3 years ago, used it off and on for a week or so, then never again until things got so bad he tried again last month...and then it seemed to make his sleep worse. As it turned out, the machine was never adjusted right to begin with, the mask was never fit right, and in the three years the pressure he needed had changed. This is one of those things where everything has to be right for it to work the way it's supposed to.


----------

